# [GUIDE][ICS & HC] How to enable V6 SuperCharger script on Ideapad K1



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

This guide will show you how to install the V6 SuperCharger script on the Ideapad K1. This script was created by zeppelinrox. I am in no way responsible for any part of this script. This guide is just how I chose to install and configure the script on my K1. Please feel free to experiment with different options, this was meant as a basic setup.

At the time of writing this the latest V6 SuperCharger script was Update 9 RC 8.2

This will work on
Ideapad K1 Honeycomb Rooted 120109 R2 (Must have the R2 update)
http://rootzwiki.com...20109-us-build/
-or-
Ideapad K1 CM9 port
http://rootzwiki.com...ad-k1-ics-port/

Before starting please read the entire first post here:
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=991276
If you like the script make sure you hit "Thanks" on that thread

Keypresses will be in BLUE
Honeycomb specific instructions will be in RED
CM9 specific instructions will be in ORANGE

Download the latest version of the V6 SuperCharger script here:
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=5021

If using CM9, download this modified services.jar file and flash via recovery before starting the guide:
http://goo.im/devs/k...9_ALPHA-1.6.zip

1.
If using adb

```
<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-Update9_RC8.2.sh /system/xbin<br />
adb shell
```
If using a terminal emulator

```
su<br />
mount -o rw,remount /system<br />
mv /sdcard/Download/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-Update9_RC8.2.sh /system/xbin
```
2.

```
chmod 755 /system/xbin/V6*
```
3.

```
/system/xbin/V6*
```



> --
> 
> Is Home is Locked in Memory?
> 
> ...




Thats it!! The V6 SuperCharger script should now be enabled.

To check that it's running:

_The script sleeps for 90 seconds before it starts the service so make sure the system has been fully loaded for at least 90 seconds._

1.

```
adb shell
```
or

open the terminal emulator

```
su
```
2.

```
/system/xbin/V6*
```



> --
> 
> Is Home is Locked in Memory?
> 
> ...


3. Now make sure you see:

================================================
SuperCharger Level: 100% SuperCharged!
================================================

If so, your all set. If not, smack your face against the keyboard and come join me in freenode IRC room #ideapad-k1

Thanks to zeppelinrox for creating the V6 SuperCharger script. Please be sure to hit "Thanks" at this thread if you like his work.


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

Did mine with script manager free on the playstore

Sent from my EVO 3D S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb32803 (Nov 29, 2011)

I applied this script using script manager (from play store). It prettty much does everything automatically for you... and suggests settings / choices. Just remember before you RESTART, you open a terminal and do this:

su
rm -r /data/firstboot

Then go back and let the script reboot your K1. Dalvik Cache gets wiped, so Rebooting will take a while, so don't panic. Mine took a good 2 minutes to finally come up.


----------

